# Self-indulgence - Other Than Make-Up



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

What are 3 things you or your family indulges in *every month*..that you could really do without and really save money on if you didn't... but you spend money for anyway...(OTHER than MAKEUP) 
Your rationalization and the real reason.

Eat Lunch Out M-F  *My reason*: I just really need to get out of the office and get a break from my hectic day.  *Truth*: I am too lazy to pack a lunch everyday! 
Cleaning Lady 2x a month - My reason: I work so many hours I just don't have time to clean the house like it needs to be. *Truth*: I HATE cleaning even behind myself didnt you know this before we got married! 
Eat Fast Food Dinner Out 3-4x a week - *My reason*: I am just so tired when I get off work I don't feel like standing over a hot stove. *Truth:* I want to come home and play on Specktra or simply do nothing not cook! 
I could have so much more money for makeup if I gave up 2 of these for at least half of the time...Not to mention I would loose weight!!!


----------



## Sass E (Sep 27, 2008)

HHmm..okay I'll join ya on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here it goes...

1. We take the kids to pizza every Friday night (with a coupon of course). *My reason:* We don't eat out a lot so that's our night to eat out.*  Truth:* I like to have a night when I don't have to cook, it's nice to have a break and let someone else do the work.

2.  We could use cheaper shampoos. *My reason:* Suave or V05 is only a buck a piece but I'm addicted to Samy and have tried but can't live without it.  *Truth*: I love this shampoo and I figure it's only $5.99 a bottle compared to twice the price of some higher end brands and it does a better job.

3.  Going to the QT to get soda's like 4 x's a week. *My reason:*  We love our 32 oz caffeine free diet cokes. * Truth:* it's something to do and since we are trying to save money it's like a little road trip and reason to get out of the house.

I know I could save like $150 bucks a month if we cut these things out but I cut out sooo much already, I've just learned how to make it fit.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Clothes.
My reason: It's something that won't last long in stores and I need it.
Truth: I want it but don't have any room left in my closet or dresser for anymore clothes.
2. Dessert coffees.
My reason: If I have one once in awhile before a test it'll keep me awake and study better.
Truth: I don't actually need them to stay awake and if I have one too late when I'm studying at night then I won't have a good sleep.
3. Shoes.
My reason: I need a new pair to go with that dress/skirt/pants.
Truth: I have another pair that would match perfectly well and just want them.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont really buy much makeup anymore, maybe 1 or 2 things from a couple of mac collections every year... and whatever money we spend, we make up for it else where, (ugly cars, i own 1 pair of shoes, we buy clothes like once every 3 years)

1. Eating out for a family of 3.
Reason: I really hate washing the pots and pans and dishes and taking the time out to prep food.
Truth: I cant cook nearly as well as the hundreds of local restaurants in my town, but it would save some extra cash.

2. Home decorating (painting, rugs, furniture, flowers, electronics)
Reason: I lived in a nice house growing up, every single wall was white, the rug was white, everything you could imagine was white.  I need some color and comfortable cushions in my life!!!
Truth: Some of the things werent necessary.

3. Sending my kid to private school.
Reason: I grew up in the public school system, and what did i learn? Nothing, absolutely nothing.  Hawaii has one of the worse public schools in the united states, in more than half my classes i used to watch movies or anime everyday, and hawaii's public high schools almost has the lowest math and english scores in the nation.
Truth: I spend 11,000 dollars a year on private school.. =.= and i still have my 120,000 dollar loan to pay off from pharmacy school..


----------



## Hilly (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Eating out very often. Truth- I am lazy and like to eat (especially sushi).

2. Target runs. Truth- I am always buying crap to redecorate my home with, but dont need to be. Fills boredom

3. Wandering the mall. Truth- I get bored and often have stupid coupons for some free something or other and it lures me in to buy other crap.


----------



## couturesista (Sep 27, 2008)

Simply Elegant and Hilly, just described me to the T. Basically all thee above!


----------



## concertina (Sep 27, 2008)

Oooo, yikes! An accountability thread. I'm scared! 

But heres mine...

*1. Eating out ALL THE DAMN TIME.* 
*My Reason:* Cooking takes so much time for so little pay-off, its no fun to cook for one, I don't have time, I'm not creative in the kitchen. 
*The Truth:* I'm lazy and lonely. 
*2. Buying beauty/skin products/house stuff online. *
*My Reason:* I'm trying to be better about my appearance, I want to have better skin, I want to make the home nice for when my husband comes home. 
*The Truth:* I like buying things and I get bored. 
*3. Spending so much time online. *
*My Reason:* I need to catch up on all my blogs, upload my pictures, check out my forums, check the news, check my email, etc. 
*The Truth:* I'm putting off things I really need to be doing because they're not as fun or enjoyable. 

*Whew* That felt good....

...now to actually *change* those things!


----------



## concertina (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_3. Sending my kid to private school.
Reason: I grew up in the public school system, and what did i learn? Nothing, absolutely nothing. Hawaii has one of the worse public schools in the united states, in more than half my classes i used to watch movies or anime everyday, and hawaii's public high schools almost has the lowest math and english scores in the nation._

 
Where in Hawaii are you? My husband went to high school at Mililani and it was a pretty amazing school. As is Hawaii Kai on the Leeward side. 

Would the cost of moving/living be worth it?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Where in Hawaii are you? My husband went to high school at Mililani and it was a pretty amazing school. As is Hawaii Kai on the Leeward side. 

Would the cost of moving/living be worth it?_

 
From reading the newspapers i know wthat 90% of all public schools fail state test standards and the no child left behind act, i know the schools in hawaii kai (kaiser area) failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and i think mililiani did well actually.  I live on oahu, waikiki area, if i moved to mililani it would be okay if there was no traffic because its only a 20 minute communte to our jobs, but because of massive traffic and only one 4 lane highway for a population of 1.2 million residents, it easily becomes a 1 hour 40 minute communte to town.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Oooo, yikes! An accountability thread. I'm scared! 

But heres mine...

*1. Eating out ALL THE DAMN TIME.* 
*My Reason:* Cooking takes so much time for so little pay-off, its no fun to cook for one, I don't have time, I'm not creative in the kitchen. 
*The Truth:* I'm lazy and lonely. 
*2. Buying beauty/skin products/house stuff online. *
*My Reason:* I'm trying to be better about my appearance, I want to have better skin, I want to make the home nice for when my husband comes home. 
*The Truth:* I like buying things and I get bored. 
*3. Spending so much time online. *
*My Reason:* I need to catch up on all my blogs, upload my pictures, check out my forums, check the news, check my email, etc. 
*The Truth:* I'm putting off things I really need to be doing because they're not as fun or enjoyable. 

*Whew* That felt good....

...now to actually *change* those things!_

 


Oh Misti!! I hope your husband is home soon. I can imagine how loney you must be...and cooking for one is never fun...Hell cooking for three isn't much fun for the most part either


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Shopping for my daughter - I love seeing her look all cute and watching the excitement in her eyes when she gets a new DVD or toy. That's the truth.

That's pretty much the only other indulgence we have. We love spoiling her!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't really have anything I or my family really indulge in... I'm a student, I work part time and get relatively a lot of money for part time, I don't have any outgoings at all, so I guess really my only indulgence is MAC, but I'm trying to cut down. 

So I guess it would be...

1. MAC/Beauty products in general - The truth? Because I have really really low self esteem and always have done, and I'm always trying to find better ways to improve myself and make myself look better. Sad, but true!


----------



## User49 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I don't really have anything I or my family really indulge in... I'm a student, I work part time and get relatively a lot of money for part time, I don't have any outgoings at all, so I guess really my only indulgence is MAC, but I'm trying to cut down. 

So I guess it would be...

1. MAC/Beauty products in general - The truth? Because I have really really low self esteem and always have done, and I'm always trying to find better ways to improve myself and make myself look better. Sad, but true!_

 

I don't think you need to worry about looks! Some people really do need make up but you arent one of them! I'm also a part timer so don't have money anymore for indulgences! I used to have starbucks coffees alot but I had to cut back! I don't think I'd be able to not spend ANY money on a little indulgence once in a while. You only live once!!! xx

Actually I lie, my indulgence I could do without is PIZZA!!! Im a pizza-holic!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine:

1. I spend a lot of time online, checking out this website and reading the news. Reason: It's just too boring at my work sometimes....I'm never online in the evenings when I'm home

2. Clothes and shoes. Reason: do I really need a reason? I love shopping
3. Books: I buy at least 2 per week. Reason: I love makeup and shopping for pretty things but I also have a thirst for knowledge and I trust books more than TV, ...to satisfy me in that area...I realize this made me sound like a geek


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

OOooh fun post! okay...
1. _The movies_-*My reason: *I just like going even though I never like any of the ones I see! lol! I keep hoping there will be one that I absolutely love but I'm just too picky!!
2._Art_-*My reason: *I love admiring it on my wall *Truth: *I'm just obssesed with paintings(certain art/artist of course). I spend way too much money on art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3._Antique Dishes_:I buy them anywhere and everywhere I see them. *My reason: *I just love them! *Truth:* There is some truth in that I love them of course, but the main reason I can't stop buying them is because when I told my grandfather I loved them before he passed away he brought me back the most beautiful handpainted bowls from the 60s/70s from his house in NC and I lost them...they just disappeared...(I still cry when I think about them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)and now I feel guilty and that I have to make up by buying so many of them. hopefully when I have my own house I can have a little room for them or hang them up somewhere...they look a lot like the dishes you see in Anthropologie, but a lot cheaper and genuine.

***I don't even want to think about how much I could save a month...seriously...leave me alone!....lol*
My boyfriend's indulgence is his expensive ass gym membership and protein shakes(they are sooo expensive!!)


----------



## anthgrl (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I have only one to add, but:

1) Massages/pedicures: *My reason*: It improves my health/stress level, etc.  Regarding the massages, my argument is that I have a bad back so need massages to help keep out of pain.  
*The Truth:* The truth is I'm just a sucker for some pampering, even if it doesn't have a bit of actual physical benefit!


----------



## redambition (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Yarn. Reason: I knit. Truth: I love the stuff and i'm stocking up for the time when i have a mortgage. then i can happily knit it all up.

2. beautician visit once a month. Reason: i hate doing my eyebrows and there is no way i'm doing my own bikini line. ever. Truth: see reason.

3. Takeaway dinners every so often. Reason: they're a treat. Truth: i'm feeling lazy those nights.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2008)

*Starbucks: *I spend a ridiculous amount on Starbucks every month...I go at least 3-5 times a week. I tell myself that its my money, and I can get Starbucks if I want...but the truth is its so damn good I cant resists the caramel macchiatos, the iced coffees, the cookies, the caramel frappucinos. Which is also why Im gaining weight.

*Eating out:* I eat out all the time when I am at work especially. I will order burgers, chinese, pizza, sandwiches, coffee, etc. I tell myself "Well you have to eat! Its only 5 dollars" But that $5 adds up fast when ur doing it everyday, and the truth is I could go to the grocery store and pack a lunch, but its never as good as the junk food

I really think my only other indulgence is *makeup*. I only buy shoes/clothes occasionally, when I need them. My makeup habit is getting ridiculous. I might feel a bit better about it if I ONLY bought makeup, but $75-$100 every few weeks on makeup, on top of $40 every 2 weeks for Starbucks, on top of $100 a month on food is just too much! My reason for buying so much makeup is because I want to be a makeup artist someday and I figure all my makeup will come in handy then ("building my kit") But in reality, its all for me!!!

Well I also spend a lot on Yankee candles, every few months I spend like $100....I do not burn the candles. they are all sitting in my room. But my excuse is that I will use them someday when I move out...and they are on sale, so Im shopping smart.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 17, 2008)

here's mine...
1. Cold Stone OR Golden Spoon- my daughter loves Vanilla Ice Cream!!!  everytime she does good at school i treat her...

2. Beauty Supply Stores- i don't know why, everytime i'm bored or driving i feel like i need to stop at a beauty supply for no freakin' reasons!!! i need to stop doin this...

3. IN-N-OUT- my husband, daughter and I are addicted!!! the smell is so inviting everytime i drive passed it!!!


----------



## Lapis (Oct 17, 2008)

Clothes shopping for the kids
My excuse- they need new clothing
The truth- it's sooo much easier to shop for them than myself esp dd, I love that I can pick anything out and she looks adorable in it.

Eating out twice a week
My excuse- no time to cook
The truth- while I like cooking I HATE that I have to do all the cleaning up esp since that's supposed to be dh's job


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Magazines - I just can't help but want to be caught up on everything from fashion to gossip to good books to read

2. Dog Treats - Kaleb just inhales them, I swear ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3. Clothing - I always seem to need new stuff, lol. I can't help it


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 19, 2008)

1) Eating Out: Reason: I'm Lazy. Truth: I'm Lazy. 

2) Perezhilton.com Reason: I like to be entertained to catch a break from school work (i have undergrad senioritis, lol). Truth: I'm too poor to indulge in many other hobbies b/c I spend all my money on MAC!

3) Watching TV series on DVD w/ husband: Reason: It's fun! Truth: It's fun!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh gosh:

Internet
Facials once a month
Manicures / Pedicures
Starbucks
Clothes

I have calmed down SOOO much on jewellry, magazines, perfumes and lingerie, and shoes recently.  

I go through phases of self-indulgences.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmmm..._Other than makeup??_ Well, I guess I could come up with a few
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Indulgence: Once-a-month facials and every-five-week hair appts. *Reason:* I like to have my skin looking great. Plus, I'm prone to blackheads (eww), and my aesthetician can get them out w/o scarring. For my hair; well, my colorist is amazing, and I like my hair to always look great. ONCE I tried DIY coloring..I threw up and nearly fainted from the smell, and my hair looked like SHIT. Wasn't worth it. *Truth:* I love the facials. They're SO relaxing. She gives a wonderful hand/arm/head massage, and I feel like I'm in heaven. Plus, it keeps my skin looking good. Hair? Well, what I said above is pretty much the truth. I want a professional doing my hair. Simple as that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Indulgence: Jewlery and Crystals/Minerals*. Reason: *I LOVE jewelry. Seriously. I am a jewelry junkie. And, I LOVE and collect crystals, and mineral specimens. I am so hot for any kind of unique jewelry, and at least once a month buy a peice. I try to buy mineral specimens at least once a month, too..I have a huge curio cabinet full of them. This makes me happy. I love the pretties! *Truth: *I love to adorn myself. I feel naked w/o a few large pieces of jewlery on. I love to spoil myself!! That's that.

3. Indulgence: Dunkin' Donuts Coffee..daily. *Reason:* I only have a cup a day. I love my a.m. coffee..not so much for a wake-up, but just 'cause it's hot, smells good, and tasty. I like D n D coffee! *Truth:* I don't always allow myself enough time to make coffee before I leave the house. Plus, I'm a coffee snob, and want good, freshly brewed java. My coffee bean grinder broke (it was $70!!), so I need to get another one, because I require freshly ground beans to brew with!!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Jeans - I'll only wear a pair of jeans if they're premium denim -_- Reason: They look, feel and fit so nice. Truth: Just to feel more superior.

2. Bags/purses - Reason: they look nicer, last longer Truth: Again to feel more superior, I guess. 

3. Books - Reason: I like to have my books permanently Truth: too lazy to go to the library  to borrow, renew and return.


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

Let's see.
1) Food!!  If I have a taste for something, chances are I will go and get it!  This could be fast food, restaurant food, grocery store food.  It doesn't matter if I went grocery shopping the day before or if I could toatlly cook that at home. If we don't have it or I don't feel like making it, I'll go buy it.  I love to eat EXACTLY what I want, lol.  It doesn't matter if I have to drive across town to get it either.  I'm still trying to figure out why I'm not like obese by now.

2) Shopping, in general.  I have focuses about every 3 months. And when I focused on that, I'll buy a TON of those items for the 3 months. Then I'll move on to something else.  I say it's b/c I don't have this specific piece that I need (which is true to me, lol), but in reality its b/c I probably have a shopping addiction. Seriously, if I never bought another thing for the next 3 years, then and only then would I be able to use up most of the stuff that I own.   Ha ha, when I danced in college the whole team would come over to my house to pick out stuff to wear for performances.  I had enough clothes and accessories to outfit a 10 girl team!

3) Going out!  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to dance!! No matter how great my life is going, my world just isn't right if I don't get some biweekly dancing in.  So, in lieu of finding better avenues for my dancing. I just go out like every other weekend.  Although, I'm part of a dance team now, so hopefully I can cut back on that b/c clubbing definitely eats at my pocketbook. Plus, I like to get all dolled up  and look sexy for the hubby.


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 24, 2008)

My top 3 would be:

1. *Eating out*: I say it's because I work 12 hours everyday and dont feel like cooking, then doing all of the dishes. Plus my son and younger sister are picky eaters and I get tired of trying to come up with something that will satisfy them (which hardly ever happens) and doesnt only have chicken nuggets or mac and cheese or some other processed food in it. *Truth-* I'm just lazy. I could cook every night because I love it. I just get worn out from running my child care business all day and I dont feel like whipping up a giant meal. 

2. *Buying stuff for my son*- I buy him clothes and shoes all of the time because he grows so fast and when I see something adorable I just want him to wear it. I buy him a toy every time we go to Walmart because I want him to be happy and know that I love him. *Truth*- I buy the clothes and shoes because he is like a Ken doll. And ladies I loved Barbies, so a life like Ken doll is my dream. And the toys I buy him just so he wont throw a God-awful fight in the middle of a store. I know I shouldnt but I just want to run in and get the things I need without having every human being stare at me like they have never seen a child throw a temper tantrum before.

3. *Makeup*- I buy it b/c I'm addicted one, but I also love to be creative with it. It is my art form. *Truth*- I have horrible self esteem. I mean horrible. So I buy it because I know that it can help me look and feel better about myself. Plus there is nothing like opening my black box or going to the store/counter and being mesmerized by it all.


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

wow this thread actually pointed out what i should stop spending on! esp. with how the economy is nowadays...but mines would have to be

starbucks coffee. im so addicted that when i dont have it for more than two days i crave it and i get a headache! 

i know you said three, but buy coffee almost everyday! =/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 29, 2009)

Video games: World of Warcraft, anyone? 
Underwear: Because looking cute just for yourself never hurt anyone
Gourmet Cupcakes: Why not? :3


----------



## SuSana (Jan 29, 2009)

-Going out to lunch at least 3x a week: I need to stop being so lazy about taking lunch.  But sometimes I need to escape my co-workers during lunch.

-Books:  If I see a book I like, I'll buy it.  Amazon.com?  Forget it.  I have at least 30 books waiting to be read yet I still buy more.

-Starbucks: At least once or twice a week, that's easily $40 a month!!  My sister made me coffee that tasted exactly like my expensive ass white chocolate mocha.  But it's easy and on the way to work.

Good topic Tish!  I'm going to start re-thinking these things.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

1 - Clothes





2 - Shoes





3 - Ummm ... Ooooh ... Uhhhh ... Could I think and come back later ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I could think of was Make-up


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 29, 2009)

*Restaurants*
*REASONING*: "Im always hungry and im a food lover' Everyone that knows me knows that im one of those skinny people that can eat a whole cow and still be under 130lbs. 
*TRUTH*: Im just bored and need something to do

*Snacks*
*REASONING:* I just need a little something, and my stomach wants it soo bad
*TRUTH:* I eat with my eyes and nose, and not my head or stomach. If i see/smell any kind of snack to nibble on, ill go for it even if im full.

*Home Depot, Container Store, etc
REASONING:  "*We need this at the apartment"
*TRUTH: *I'm just a shopaholic who thinks she has all the money in the world to spend on things i really dont need


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 29, 2009)

1) Clothes that I never wear. Not just clothes in general because I think I need more work clothes. But I indulge in clothing that I don't have occasions to wear to. 
Truth: to satisfy that inner slut in me? 


2) Toiletries. A lot of us just like to shop. I can't stop buying toiletries such as soaps, shampoos, moisturizers from places like Drug stores and Wallmart. I think because these are cheap necessity items I buy a ton of it when I feel that itch to shop but I know I shouldn't go blow it on a big ticket item. 
Truth: I am just re-directing my urge to shop and it's just unnecessary spending nevertheless.

3) Alcohol. Although I am a lot better than I used to be and really it's not an indulgence any more. But I love my wines, spirits, beer, cocktails etc. I like going out for drinks and munchies with friends. 
Truth: I'm an alcoholic?? lol


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 30, 2009)

clothes, hair/skin products, anything hello kitty i must buy! or i will cry lol i also have a prob with buying accesories! i own like 900 bangles lol


----------



## MissResha (Jan 30, 2009)

*eating out for dinner* = i'm an amazing cook, but on certain days...i just dont feel like it lol. but cooking at home is always cheaper. and tastier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*eating out for lunch* = lunch in DC is super expensive. like, i spend about 1 mac eyeshadow a damn day!

*hookers* = lmao j/k


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

*Eating at fast food places/Junk food:* We don't eat out that much but we do it at least a few times a month. My dad will just come home with McDonald's or Wendy's sometimes. Or if were out together as a family, were too much to eat at an restaurant restaurant so we'll just get fast food instead of going home and having to cook for that day. My dad also likes to go out and just buy random things of junk food (cookies, chips, sweets.) some of this stuff gets eaten while a lot of it can just go to waste cause we'll never touch it or we'll eat it once and then just completely forget about it. So thats $$ being thrown literally into the trash. And when my parents let me pick out food for that week, I'll sometimes actually forget we even have this stuff at home. So it'll just sit there and go bad.

*NickNacks* (Is that how you spell it? lol)*:* My dad and I just love shopping and spending whatever money we have in our pockets. We suck at saving up cash. A lot of times either one of us will go out shopping and just pick up random little things that we don't really need but think we really do. We'll try to rationalize why its needed by saying, "Oh, this will help me do this or that around the house." I've been begging him to get one of those swifter cleaners for floors because if I had one, I'll actually clean the floors because it'll make it alot more sanitary and easier than using an old mop. Uh, yeah right! If we do get this thing, it'll probably just sit there and never be used. 

*Furniture Items:* Now this is all on my parents, mostly my dad though. Like I said, we love to shop. He'll go around to random stores and look around and see whats there. I guess one day he went to Value City Furniture and ended up getting a bedframe for me. Now, I have never asked for one or wanted one even for my bed. But his reason for getting it was that it was cheap and it was too good of a deal to pass up. Well guess what? That $200 could be spent towards bills! lol. He's also been known just to show up at home with a random table or chair or whatever that he either found or bought because again it was "cheap".

*Utilities:* I won't lie, I'm notorious for running up our electricity and water bill. My little brother and I have a bad habit of just leaving our computers on all day for days and days or just leaving the light on in a bunch of rooms. I also LOVE to take a nice long hot shower on a daily basis. I can't help it! It's just so relaxing haha! I seriously think that our SUPER basic, as cheap as you can get from Verizon home phone service is a waste. Not only do I barely ever pick up the home phone but its like $28 almost a month! We don't get caller ID, 3 way, call waiting or anything. Just basic unlimited home phone service nothing else. We've really been considering getting the T-Mobile home phone service that's only like $10 extra a month for unlimited phone calls and all that jazz you usually get with a good home phone plan. Our internet is a huge bitch to pay for too, we have Verizon Fios and it costs us over $40. I know that all high speed internet is around that price or even more but I seriously think its f*cking ridiculous to ask that much for internet service a month. But we can't go without internet so yeah were stuck paying that every month. For our cell phone provider we have T-Mobile and their family plan I think is super cheap. BUT, I have a sidekick lx and I have to pay an extra $20 a month for the data plan for it. It's a great deal for an unlimited everything data plan but its still an extra $20 you have to fork over every month. It adds up! My dad asks if I could go without it, I mean I could...but seriously once you go smartphone you can't go back to a regular phone! 

*Video Games:* My little brother just got a PS3 on black friday and keeps bugging everyone in the house about getting him a new game(s) for it. He has already went through 2 PS2's and has a decent amount of games for them. I wont lie, theres people out there with way more games than he has but I think he has enough for now. Plus the attitude/issues he's been giving all of us for not letting him go out and buy a new game (the weather is utterly horrible right now here plus we have tons of bills to pay for this month), makes me feel that he doesn't deserve anything at all!

and last but not least...

*My beauty products *(Includes all makeup that I buy which is mostly MAC, and the skincare products I use)*:* This is costing me big bucks! Lol, I dont think I need to go into detail about why I NEED this stuff.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 1, 2009)

1. Sexy underwear - TRUTH: I've never met a pair I haven't liked. Plus, I feel strange for my boyfriend to see me in the same underwear. Even though he won't remember.

2. Beauty supply store for anything I can randomly pick up - TRUTH: I feel as if I need makeup to look good and I worry about running out of something.

3. Buying lunch most days - TRUTH: I can't stand eating cold food.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^ That is so funny Laurie...you must have a zillion pair of drawz then


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 2, 2009)

1) _Food for my guinea pigs_. 
With their salad stuff (daily), their top-of-the-line hay and pellets, we probably spend... about 100 bucks a month just on them. _*Truth*_- They are worth every penny. *wheek wheek*

2) _Perfume_.
I am not satisfied with body splashes. I need good, namebrand perfume. _*Truth*_- I am a Burberry and Dolce & Gabanna whore. I feel body splashes only last an hour at best. 

3) _Hair_.
I refuse to use a box of dye on my hair and I REFUSE to go anywhere besides a 'salon' to get my hair cut. _*Truth*_- I am a snob when it comes to places like Best Cuts.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ That is so funny Laurie...you must have a zillion pair of drawz then_

 
Hehehe.. I'll count them one of these days, but I have pairs that I've never even used. my mother gets so angry when I come and I'm like.... Come see.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2009)

my hair - i get my full set of highlights, cut and deep conditioning treatment done at the salon. - i'd never use those self highlighting kits because i'm really fussy when it comes to my hair!

back massage and facial each month - because of my work i lift lots of heavy items like tv's and such. so therefore my back aches alot so i get massaged and it feels loads better. and the facial i get because i suffer from acne and this keeps it at bay and also feels really nice!!

subway sandwiches for lunch! - i'm too lazy to do a packed lunch (although i bought a breadmaker the other day so will be making my own soon enough!)

kitties and bunnies food / liviong materials! - i love my pets and therefore spend lots on making sure thye have everything they need and have a happy home!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 3, 2009)

Eating out

Clothes, shoes and accessories

Food... I don't exactly bargain shop!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Video games: World of Warcraft, anyone? _

 
Me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Frequent manicure: i love long pretty nails that dont break.

2. Radox baths: cuz i love long baths in low light and day dreaming while surrounded by bubbles

3. Good food: i'm not one of those women who could be on lettuce 24-7 and watch what food combination they eat. If i love cheese I'll eat it goddammit.

4. Sexual satisfaction: it is important for well being, looking good, feeling good...


----------



## malvidia (Feb 3, 2009)

good food - i'm way too spoilt about food. i am super picky about the quality.

my haircut - i spend a shameful amount of money on my haircut, my hairdresser's really expensive but i am sure i get what i want.

books - i'd rather buy books than makeup, enough said.


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 3, 2009)

-good food
-anything and everything for my spoiled little puppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-hair products
-skin products


..im not much of a shoes or clothes type of big spender, occasionally I will splurge but yeah.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 4, 2009)

1. $30 bottles of shampoo & conditioner 
Reason: Because it makes my hair feel great
Truth: it does, but I'm too lazy to find a cheaper alternative

2. Expensive bags/Cole Haan shoes
Reason: they last longer-higher quality, don't hurt my feet
Truth: I'm a bag whore, but the Cole Haan thing really is the truth

3. Eating out at expensive restraunts
Reason: like to get all extra pretty wear more dramatic smokey makeup for the dh
Truth: that is the truth!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 5, 2009)

1. Both my sister and I attend a private school and 6th form college, which as you can imagine is a massive expensive, especially after so many years. *My reason:* Why wouldn't my parents want us to have a good education.*  Truth:* Same as the reason, I'm not saying the private system is necessarily better than the public, but in our area schools = not good. So I believe it was the right choice to go private.  I mean I'll be honest my family isn't exactly strapped for cash but at the same time we're not rolling in it, sacrifices were/are made to pay for the fees. 

2. My hair in general. I pay to get full head highlights and cut/finish in quite a nice salon and it adds up. I'm also addicted to TiGi Bedhead! *My reason:* I guess I genuinely believe what I'm getting is better.  *Truth*: Just love to be pampered, don't we all!

3. Gel nails. Backfills every 3 weeks and a soak off and overlay after ever 3 backfills or so. *My reason:* I just really like the way the perm. french tips look. * Truth:* Same as #2, self indulgence.

4. Skincare! I use Elemis, which is pretty expensive and get facials there every month or so. Plus all the laser treatments and microderm. I've had. *My reason: *I had really awful acne and scarring and the treatments really really helped, now I feel like I have totally new skin and I'm happy with it. Really boosted my confidence. *Truth:* Exactly as my reason says.

5. Holidays, oh dear. Florida lots and lots. *My reason:* I just love the rush of booking a holiday and then getting all excited over it. *Truth:* Disneyworld is probably one of the places I'm really at my happiest, I don't know what it is but I walk through those gates and just feel carefree again.

Other than those 5 I can't think of anything, don't go out to eat a lot as a family because of my Crohn's at the moment and I don't spend money on lunch breaks whilst at work at the moment either, again the Crohn's. I'm on a medically supervised liquid diet called Elemental. I'd say my only other downfall is buying clothes on the internet/ebay, they're an absolute steal it's amazing, it's just that once I buy one item I can't stop!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2009)

1. *Buying gourmet groceries.* Reason: I tell myself that it's better and cheaper than eating out at most franchise restaurants. Truth: I am a serious food snob and eating out at most places makes me wish I had stayed home and cooked for myself, yet I love to go out to eat. I feel like this "solution" excites me to cook and eat at home.

2. *Going out to eat. *Reason: To spend time with someone and not have to worry about pots and pans. It can take me 2 hours to cook sometimes and only 30 minutes to drive and begin to get food. Truth: I think dinner should be sanctimonious, a time to enjoy your food and conversation and that doesn't happen in my house- especially with having to eat at the bar or most often on the couch, since I don't have a dining table.

3. *Shopping online*-_* especially Amazon- especially books- especially trying to reach the $25 limit for free shipping*_*.* Reason: Online prices are so much better! You can never have too many books. If I had gone to the store this one pair of shoes would have been $60, now I got 3 pairs for $60. Truth: I love to shop and Amazon seriously enables me and makes it's so easy by being _so thoughtful_ and saving my credit card info. I live next door to a library and I still don't check out books... also my Amazon books come in a concealed package... I would have to take all my sexy books to be checked out by a sweet little old lady- no, thanks!


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 8, 2009)

This thread makes me feel soooo much better!

*Books*-Another book whore here. My dad is a book whore too, that's where I get it from.  I have this thing I do though...I wait until I get a decent stack of books I have read and can part with or books that were so boring they brought tears to my eyes...then I take them to a used book store and trade them for MORE books.  If I had every single book I've bought, they would be out of control. I also buy books even though I have a stack of unread books. *Truth*: Reading is an escape and I can't help it, I love books, always have, always will. 

*Smell good stuff*: _This_ I need to work on. I am getting better. *Truth* I went to VS and bought some lotions today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Starbucks or something similar*: I have had a love affair with lattes for over ten years. I go without them on my days off. I just tell myself I work hard for my money and budget for this addiction. *Truth*:  I could save a lot of money but I'd just buy books...and then I would have to walk past a cafe.


----------



## Jello89 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Video games: World of Warcraft, anyone? _

 
I jsut started WoW 3 weeks ago...LOVE IT. 
- Nail polish
- Bras and undies
- Body Products(Shower gels, Bubble bath, creams, face masks, you know :3)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 20, 2009)

For me it's really:
Eating Out
Friday Night with Friends

and occasionally it is:
Sewing supplies (myself, not family)

But the biggest splurge of all?  Bigger than makeup but only about 2x a year?
Art Supplies (once again, this is for myself)


----------



## kittykit (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Visit my Payot lady once a month. *Reason*: For facial treatment, getting my brows done and get rid of unwanted hair. *Truth*: See reasons.

2. Thai Massage once a month. *Reason:* I'm sitting in front of the laptop more than 8 hours a day at work. My back and shoulders hurt. I've very bad sitting postures. *Truth:* I love getting massage.

3. Fabrics and craft supplies. *Reason:* I sew and sell dresses for Blythe dolls online. *Truth:* I'm addicted to designer and Japanese cute fabrics. I can't resist them.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 20, 2009)

I love nail polish, more than make-up sometimes, heh. i am not buying make-up for awhile, i got some stuff from hello kitty but that was it for a long while (except for the stuff i need, like concealor and stuff).
i also love playing with my dog, going out (which i barely do anymore), stuff like that.


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_1. *Buying gourmet groceries.* Reason: I tell myself that it's better and cheaper than eating out at most franchise restaurants. Truth: I am a serious food snob and eating out at most places makes me wish I had stayed home and cooked for myself, yet I love to go out to eat. I feel like this "solution" excites me to cook and eat at home._

 
This is totally my number 1.  I don't actually cook that much but I spend a lot of money buying prepared stuff at Whole Foods.  Other than a few favorite restaurants, I'd much rather eat quality, healthy stuff from WF than eat out.

2.  *Quality Designer Clothing and Shoes:*  I don't really buy that much but when I do, I want it to be stuff I'll wear for a long time.  So I'll spend a lot on two or three pairs of great shoes a year and wear them for years.  I tell myself it's an "investment" but I also just feel great wearing really awesome stuff.

3. *Exercise programs/gym memberships:*  I spend a ton on a gym membership, Crossfit twice weekly program, and rowing club membership.  I tell myself it's for health but it's really a social thing for me; all my friends are either rowers or in my Crossfit class.

4.  *Books:*  I've got the Amazon Prime membership 'cause I order so often. I also order a big shipment of books from Japan several times a year.  It's expensive but I justify it as being "educational".  But it's really just for me.

I tend to skimp on most other things:   my car is a 21-year old beater, I live in a little tiny comfy house, all my furniture is cheap stuff from Ikea, and I don't have cable.  I spend on what's important to me.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh damn, totally busted...:

1. Leotards/dancewear. *My reason:* I need to wear what presents me at my best. *Truth: *I love new dancewear. So much.

2. Food. *My Reason: *The simple pleasures in life make me happy. Like smoked gouda or Lindt truffles. And I never, really ever (once or twice a year) eat out. *Truth: *I love food.

3. Starbucks. *My Reason: *I need a caffeine fix. *Truth: *Their drinks are so much more delicious than the French Roast I make at home. Plus I know/love all the people at my local S'bux. 

I've been a good girl so far this year, saving for my summer program. My packing list is due in the mail any day now, at which point I will find out what I get to indulge on--I cannot wait to get a big box from Discount Dance Supply in a couple months. Six pairs of pointe shoes, new character shoes, new flats, tights, leotards, character skirt...


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 20, 2009)

Its so funny. I think I can only have one obession at a time. I love handbags and shoes as much as makeup...  But I cant balance them. I will go for months and only buy makeup, the next couple months buy only shoes. Whatever is in my mind at that time... But when I have one I dont feel like the need the others... How weird is that?

I do indulgence in Starbucks as well daily.. which I am trying to give up. 

I love buying Organzation items and re do ing EVERYTHING... OFTEN! 

I love Reality TV. I seriously am a junkie. I cant get enough! Dont get me wrong... there are some I dont like.. But if It ever went away.... id be sad...


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 21, 2009)

1. Dresses. I live in dresses and haven't worn a pair of pants in over a year. If I see a cute dress I have to have it. It's like a compulsion.

2. 4-5 inch heels. I love the feeling a great pair of stilletoes give me. Feel like I am so much more confident.

3. Bags. I have the cute dress and the great shoes. Now I need an awesome bag to bring the outfit together.


----------



## celestia (Jun 25, 2009)

*1.) Desserts*
Reason:  It can save me money from eating it again if I can recreate its concept.
Truth: I love desserts ... love ._.

*2.) Ball jointed dolls*
Reason: They are a decent investment and particularly still retain value after many years
Truth: I'm addicted to creating, designing, planning and realising/executing. They help enhance my creative outlet.

*3.) my mobile phone bill*
Reason: it's only .25c a message D: 
Truth: I'm too impatient to remember what I had to say later... even if I'm over my cap!!!

I have one more and it's acquiring academic credentials. I don't want to work yet D: I'm still having too much fun learning T_t ... but it's not eating my wallet _yet. _(Governement loans and scholarships.. yay!)


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 25, 2009)

1) Eating out... 

*Rationalization: *a bad habit brought about by living with the b/f. He used to eat out more than I ever did...and ever since we started living together... DUN DUN DUN. (boo)  

*Reason: *Sometimes I, too, am simply lazy. 

I'm curbing that though...because I love cooking, even if it's just for me...and frankly, after a while, the thought of eating out turns my stomach.

That's kind of about it. I actually really hate to shop. (I have SUCH a guilty complex/buyer's remorse... I'll literally spend four days online trying to pick 5 new nail polishes.)


----------



## highonmac (Jun 28, 2009)

*1. Fine dining - *
*My Reason* - I think its great that we go out to more expensive resturants to really experience culture and good food.
*The truth* - I'm 19 and I have a minimum wage part time job and really can't afford that sort of thing. Plus it makes me feel fancy even though I am so darn poor!

*2.* *Movies* -
*My Reason -* Who doesn't love movies? I do like the occasional sitting at home and watching a movie but why not go out?
*Truth - *Don't like sitting at home.....its so boring

*3. Shoes - *
*My Reason - *Shoes are a great investment that can be worn for a long time! Its your feet, they need to look nice too!
*Truth - *I don't need more shoes, I know, you know it? But how can we resist the cute leopard print peep toe or the ultra blue suede 5 inch pumps? Really? Who can?


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 28, 2009)

shoes I have over 70 pairs and i keep on buying.
Food: You would find everything in my fridge I love good food even as a college student i used to cook and eat everything from lobster to lamb


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm down with this. I have no sense of accountability so what the hell. 

1. MAKEUPMAKEUPMAKEUP - While right now, I don't have a big collection like most do, it's growing rapidly. As in, 4 or 5 things bought a WEEK. Depending on what I get, thats an easy $100 that could be on something else. Food perhaps? lol

2. Frozen coffees, smoothies and all that. - I'm not even sure WHY I want them, they're just freaking yummy. whatever, lol.

3. Designer handbags - Unfortunately, most of my designer purchases are REAL. You can imagine the price tag, I pay. 

I'm sorry, but I had to add more. I have problems, lol. 

4. HELLO KITTY ANYTHING - I absolutely looooove Hello Kitty. I've gone so far as to have her tattoo'd on me, my room is basically HK, my boyfriend dreads the day we move in together simply because a pink and black room is not his bag. 

5. Strangely, enough, Cheese - I've actually been deemed a cheese connoisseur by the Orlando Culinary Academy (a subsidiary of The Cordon Bleu), thats how much I love cheese. I seriously love cheese. It's just...weird. lol

>.<


----------



## franimal (Jun 28, 2009)

1.) Wine- It just helps me to relax

2.) Cookbooks- It's weird I read them like books.

3.) Clothes- Gotta look cute


----------



## kimmy (Jun 28, 2009)

i go through phases. sometimes i'll spend alot of money on nail polish, or hair products, or fragrance...i never make excuses though. i spend alot of my money frivolously, i won't lie.


----------



## Lapis (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to add 2
Books- there's no reason I LOVE books, I'd read rather than sleep or eat

Bags- I'm a leather perv, I love the smell of a new leather bag


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 29, 2009)

*1. Eating out - almost everyday! *I would've saved a lot of money had I not went to fast food restaurants ever since we moved here. Also, i wouldn't gain extra 15 lbs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Reason: No food at my house, and I am too lazy to cook.
*
2. Bargain shopping* - I buy things even if I don't need just as long as they're on sale. 

Reason: It will not be on sale tomorrow! haha.
*
3. Pay-to-play videogames. *-I play Warhammer/WOW and pay $15/month. I could be saving that money to buy something else!  

Reason: I love beating guys' butts and love playing with my SO.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I don't know if I can come up with 3...but I'll try...

1. Large iced french vanilla light and sweet from DD EVERY weekday (or at least every day I go to work). *My Reason:* Um. It's Dunkin Donuts coffee. Do I need another reason..? I need my caffeine fix, and it's cheaper than Starbucks. *Truth:*Ummm...I think the truth is that it's Dunkin Donuts coffee...I need my caffeine, and it's cheaper than Starbucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Buy lunch at work or skip it alltogether. *My reason:*I don't have time in the mornings to pack a lunch, and by the time the baby's in bed at night, I'm lucky if I have enough time to wash his bottles and get some laundry done before I pass out. *Truth:*Well...the previous statement is true...and I honestly would rather not sacrifice an extra 15 minutes of sleep during the week...

3. Dance...it's pretty expensive. *My reason:*It's good for me, helps me stay in shape (even if my "shape" right now is round...), and it's a lot of fun. *Truth:*It's the one selfish thing I get to do all week...unless I go home and see my mom in Jersey, it's the only 45 minutes (not at work, that doesn't count!) that I get to myself...where I don't have to think about the baby at all. Sometimes, you just have to be a little selfish to keep your sanity.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmiS4ys* 

 
_5. Strangely, enough, Cheese - I've actually been deemed a cheese connoisseur by the Orlando Culinary Academy (a subsidiary of The Cordon Bleu), thats how much I love cheese. I seriously love cheese. It's just...weird. lol

>.<_

 
OMG...I freaking LOOOOOOVE cheese. When I used to have $$ to spend, I'd go buy cheese all the time...it would stock my fridge..and everyone would look at me funny when they'd go in to get a drink and it was half filled with cheese...Mmmmmm. 
I'm also lactose intolerant.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_OMG...I freaking LOOOOOOVE cheese. When I used to have $$ to spend, I'd go buy cheese all the time...it would stock my fridge..and everyone would look at me funny when they'd go in to get a drink and it was half filled with cheese...Mmmmmm. 
I'm also lactose intolerant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL WUT? Then how were you able to eat it? Did you get sick? Did the cheese overdose make you lactose intolerant? I'm genuinely curious!


Hi, my name is Amanda. And I love cheese.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 4, 2009)

^Earrings, Earrings, Earrings and more Earrings! All sorts of jewelry actually but yeah.. mostly earrings

^$5.00 coffee. Every morning I pay 5 bucks for a coffee at this one place when I could get it for $2.00 at this other place. The $5.00 is so GOOD though!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 4, 2009)

I totally understand the private school thing. The funny thing is that we moved where we live for the great schools but found out my daughter is dyslexic in first grade. We tried working with the school and teachers. But that led to her being humiliated and treated as if she was stupid even though her IQ is in the gifted range so we pulled her at 4th grade. Her high school was $26,000 a year (I saw where their ‘09-’10 year is almost $34,000) so I guess we got a bargain. She graduated in ‘07, so now we have $44,000 a year college. So much for a great retirement. Truth is I feel that I didn’t get a great education and it is super important for me that my daughter does.  I don’t work outside the home and have a great husband but I never want her to feel trapped or depend on a man because she doesn’t have the education for a good career to support herself. I know this is my own self-esteem issue. I was physically abused by my first husband so I’m sure this plays into it all.

I LOVE books. I love to read them, collect them, and I want them to be perfect so I hate it if something is out of print and I have to buy it used. I also hate when my mailman wrinkles my magazines. You would think I was a neat freak but I’m a total clutter nut. I absolutely hate to cook or clean.

I spend on my hair. I want a good cut, color, and highlights. I’m almost 47 and my hair and make-up makes me feel good, 'nough said.  

And shoes, shoes, shoes. I have a gazillion pair, the funkier the better. I love different heel shapes. My engineer super practical hubby does not get why I need about 20 pair of black shoes. Trying to explain the different styles, heel height, closed toe, peep toe and so on to a technical mind is useless. 

I love to shop online especially to places we don't have here like Nordies, Bloomies, NM, Saks and on and on.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Hehehe.. I'll count them one of these days, but I have pairs that I've never even used. my mother gets so angry when I come and I'm like.... Come see._

 
This is a joke in my family. My daughter has so many it is unreasonable. But the thing is I'm the one to blame. She hates to shop and I buy her cute stuff. But she will have her undies in different dressers or hampers or whatever so I never thought she had so many. When we were getting her things ready to leave for college her freshmen year I realized just how freakin many she had. So I counted and she had 158 pr of undies. I was like WTF? but then it was ahh yeah I did that. And it's not like she had some old ratty ones, we toss them regularly, they were all perfectly nice and some with tags still on them. Needless to say I have stopped buying her undies for now. But my sister loves to tease me about this.


----------

